# PTU induced anca positive vasculitis



## wombat (Dec 23, 2013)

I was on PTU for over 3 years after being diagnosed with Grave's disease. I just went through 3 months of nightmare due to PTU induced anca positive vasculitis. I was initially diagnosed with reactive arthritis and was given harsh medications which put me through severe pains. I was experiencing severe muscle and joint pains which completely crippled me from doing anything. I was in screaming in pain for hours EVERYDAY of those months. Mentally, it got to a point where I had suicidal thoughts. None of the doctors I consulted knew what exactly was going on until the second rheumotologist suspected vasculitis. After Googling once, I was able to find relevant publications. I stopped taking PTU immedicately and all the symptoms started disappearing fast as in days. I also ended up getting the RAI treament. It's been a month since the treatment and I feel very normal. I am very upset about what happened but the doctors seem careless and inconsiderate. My endocrinologist who I initially asked whether PTU was causing all the pain, flat out rejeted the idea doesn't seem to acknowledge that it was a huge misdiagnosis. I am back to being healthy for now but I have no long what long term effect this has caused. I am sharing this information on whatever forums I can find so there are no more victims of PTU. Feel free to reply or contact me if you're experiencing such pain so I can help you out.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Wombat. How terrible. My Doc says ATD's are poision. I had terrible pain when I went severely hypo on Methamozole. This is a horrible disease. I am glad your doctors finally listened to you. I once wrote a letter to a doctor asking for my money back because he didn't listen therefore failed to diagnose me. I am so happy you are finally getting well.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, what is PTU, and what are ATD's???

What a BLESSING that you are feeling better!!!

Thanks


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Swimmer. There are only 2 drugs that bring the thyroid levels down PTU and Methamozole. They are called "anti thyroid drugs" ATD's.


----------



## wombat (Dec 23, 2013)

Methimazole was prescribed to me initially but I developed rash. PTU, propylthiouracil, was the second anti thyroid drug that was prescribed to me then.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wombat, I am glad you are feeling better. What a terrifying experience you had.


----------

